# Cleaning stoneware



## JGUIS (Jun 1, 2006)

Anyone have any tips for cleaning the unglazed parts of crocks and jugs?  The stains wont scrub off with a stiff plastic brush and soap, but I can tell they want to.[8|]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Josh, If it is rust I use muratic acid and if it is just stuff I use bleech.

 Dilute about 50% and make sure you do it outside.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 1, 2006)

Cool.  I thought about using Clorox kitchen cleaner with bleach, but figured I'd ask here first.  I tried using a brillo pad on one and it left a grey spot on the glaze, wont be doing that again.  Well, can't sit in this AC all day, I'm goin diggin.  Thanks Warren


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmm, I was going to suggest a brillo pad until I read your post. I've never had the spotting problem when using brillos on stoneware but then again I don't scrub too hard.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 2, 2006)

I was trying to get rust spots off of a light grey salt glaze.  It was ok when I was making large circles cleaning the sides, but rubbing a small spot repeatedly made it look like I rubbed it with a pencil lead.  I finally got it off with some wet 2000 grit finish paper.


----------

